# Noir WB 2 days in a row



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Huge congrats! Very nice poodle too.


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Amerique 2 for such a nice post. I have been showing Noir and year now and it is finally paying off! I did not show Noir the last day in Sedalia because she is singled out. My friend Deenna who I met at the Little Rock Ar show is also showing some of her poodles. We help each other out and give each other encouragement. Last night we spent another 5 hours grooming and looking over all the dogs from head to toe. Today, Deenna's silver male got winners dog and best of opposite, her black bitch got winners bitch and best of winners, her silver bitch got reserve and her white puppy bitch won 1st in her class. How is that for a nice pay back! 
Thanks everyone for giving me encouragement when I was about to quit. Both Noir and I feel more comfortabe in the ring now and she acts like she is excited to be there. Also, she has learned to keep her tail up and show attitude!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

See you in Little Rock next month. You and Noir are doing great!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thought y'all might like to see one of Noir's photos from the Sedalia show. Debbie and Noir look great! Although with Noir's black coat it's hard to see her expression. Good job, Debbie.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!
And to win under this very respected breeder/judge (Bill Wiliam Cunningham) is a very big plus.. 
Way to go !!!


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks, I did not know this judge but he was very nice to us. This was the first time that I have done this show and I really liked the show site. I highly recommend this one.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Congrats !


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations dbrazill!!! Those are some wonderful accomplishments for an owner/handler. You are clearly doing a wonderful job. Thanks Amerique for keeping us all in the loop.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

This is an old timer judge, a very well respected breeder and judge. Most judges were once breeders or are still. It is an honor to win under some of them to include William Bill Cunningham from FLorida.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> See you in Little Rock next month. You and Noir are doing great!


Hope to see you all there! I'll be there just on Saturday for minis and standards.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

thestars said:


> Hope to see you all there! I'll be there just on Saturday for minis and standards.


Will be looking for you on Saturday. Just looked at the judging program--minis are at 12:35 and standards are at 1:35. Are you showing Bindi and Buoy?


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

U guys are so fortunate to have UKC shows in the U.S. I wish we had such relaxed shows here in Canada. Maybe one day hwell:


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Actually, the shows in Little Rock are AKC. But you're right that we are lucky to have UKC shows. I think UKC would be a great way to get your feet wet showing in conformation. It's well known that UKC shows have a more relaxed atmosphere and comaraderie among the exhibitors. Where I live there are lots of AKC shows within 200 miles but no UKC shows. It kind of depends on where you are.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

If there was such a thing as UKC shows here, I would definitely wet my feet and show my own dogs just for fun.. and still have them shown by my handler for CKC /AKC titles.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> If there was such a thing as UKC shows here, I would definitely wet my feet and show my own dogs just for fun.. and still have them shown by my handler for CKC /AKC titles.


Hey Ora, there are a whole 2 events in Canada this upcoming month 
Alberta may be a bit far, but there is one in Ontario.
It is funny, I have often thought it would be fun to do this with Baldr, and show that natural tails can win :cheer2:


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

SnorPuddel said:


> Hey Ora, there are a whole 2 events in Canada this upcoming month
> Alberta may be a bit far, but there is one in Ontario.
> It is funny, I have often thought it would be fun to do this with Baldr, and show that natural tails can win :cheer2:


Snoorpoo:
Ok fill me in on the one in Welland Ont. Have no idea what are the grooming (pattern) requirements for UKC shows. Can I show a dog cut down not sporting a legal show pattern (puppy or adult) ??
It would be awsome because Cole still very much enjoys to show off and if I can venture into the show ring (UKC) and show him myself I would do so in a heartbeat.. This would be fun fun fun for me as I was never at the end of his leash and I believe that he so misses the show ring. He LIVED for it  and still does. You should see how he walks on the forest trails as if he is in the show ring.. he love showing off.
So... what are the rules.. can I enter with him in the ring sporting the trim I had put on him after he was cut down. I am attaching his photo here.
Let me know please.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Snorpoo:
It would be a wonderful idea if you can drive up to my house, stay over at our place and we can travel together and show the boys ourselves in Welland, Ont. I know it is far for you, but I will drive from here to Welland..


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> Snorpoo:
> It would be a wonderful idea if you can drive up to my house, stay over at our place and we can travel together and show the boys ourselves in Welland, Ont. I know it is far for you, but I will drive from here to Welland..


That would be so fun, but I would want Baldr to have a winning chance, and I fear that his uncle may overshadow him  
Unfortunately I haven't gotten my passport card or passport back yet 

You can show Cole in your clip, they are much more lax in UKC, they even have a category for altered dogs.

Here is what they say for the Poodles, which are part of the Gun Dogs

It would be fun if we could co-ordinate this for another time tho !


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Snoorpoo:
> Ok fill me in on the one in Welland Ont. Have no idea what are the grooming (pattern) requirements for UKC shows. Can I show a dog cut down not sporting a legal show pattern (puppy or adult) ??
> It would be awsome because Cole still very much enjoys to show off and if I can venture into the show ring (UKC) and show him myself I would do so in a heartbeat.. This would be fun fun fun for me as I was never at the end of his leash and I believe that he so misses the show ring. He LIVED for it  and still does. You should see how he walks on the forest trails as if he is in the show ring.. he love showing off.
> So... what are the rules.. can I enter with him in the ring sporting the trim I had put on him after he was cut down. I am attaching his photo here.
> Let me know please.


You can pretty much show Cole in whatever clip you want!
The clip he is in now would be fine.

I think you would have a lot of fun handling Cole in UKC.. it is far more relaxed, and I am sure you would do fantastically well with him, as from what I understand, the overall quality of UKC dogs, is not quite up to par with AKC, which is why a lot of AKC don't show in UKC, and why there is a sort of stigma of UKC around some AKC people (WOW.. how many times can I say AKC/UKC lol) .. and not to say this is why he would do well, just that because he is so awesome, he will stick out like a sore thumb (in a good way lol)


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

SnorPuddel said:


> That would be so fun, but I would want Baldr to have a winning chance, and I fear that his uncle may overshadow him
> Unfortunately I haven't gotten my passport card or passport back yet :
> (
> 
> ...


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

[as from what I understand, the overall quality of UKC dogs, is not quite up to par with AKC, which is why a lot of AKC don't show in UKC, and why there is a sort of stigma of UKC around some AKC people (WOW.. how many times can I say AKC/UKC lol) .. and not to say this is why he would do well, just that because he is so awesome, he will stick out like a sore thumb (in a good way lol) [/QUOTE]

Jak:
I think it is wonderful that owners have the ability to have relaxed UKC shows offered to them.. I would never think that UKC is lowly by comparrison to AKC, CKC. 
It is just another form of winning which I am told is more relaxed and less backbitting. LOL sometimes even us AKC/CKC conformation enthusiasts need this break.. so Amen to UKC shows, 
I do agree that there is a certain stigma I heard about UKC but I am sure that many of us know several dogs that should of never attained their AKC/CKC conformation title as they are not a good representative of the breed standard yet they are ch. of record. 
We all have the right to showcase our dogs and I think that many breeder owners would love to go with their dogs in a relaxed atmosphere devoid of backbitting and politics and strutt our dogs' stuff. I know I would.
Jak, LOL if you think Cole or any top winning dog do not have structural faults..... trust me they do. You will be surprised how many dogs once cut down do not look as they did when they were shown in AKC/CKC conformation shows. HUGE coat and exceptional scissoring at times hide faults and one has to have a very discerning eye for a dog and penetrate underneath the coat. Presentation is so important in our breed and many a times judges do not really judge the TRUE dog's conformation but what it looks like in silouhette and profile.. Such is life, no one ever said it is fair... LOLhwell:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_A hearty congratulations to DBrazil and Noir!! I can only imagine the pride you must feel at such an accomplishment. 
_


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

double post.. oops!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> I think it is wonderful that owners have the ability to have relaxed UKC shows offered to them.. I would never think that UKC is lowly by comparrison to AKC, CKC.
> It is just another form of winning which I am told is more relaxed and less backbitting. LOL sometimes even us AKC/CKC conformation enthusiasts need this break.. so Amen to UKC shows,
> I do agree that there is a certain stigma I heard about UKC but I am sure that many of us know several dogs that should of never attained their AKC/CKC conformation title as they are not a good representative of the breed standard yet they are ch. of record.
> We all have the right to showcase our dogs and I think that many breeder owners would love to go with their dogs in a relaxed atmosphere devoid of backbitting and politics and strutt our dogs' stuff. I know I would.
> Jak, LOL if you think Cole or any top winning dog do not have structural faults..... trust me they do. You will be surprised how many dogs once cut down do not look as they did when they were shown in AKC/CKC conformation shows. HUGE coat and exceptional scissoring at times hide faults and one has to have a very discerning eye for a dog and penetrate underneath the coat. Presentation is so important in our breed and many a times judges do not really judge the TRUE dog's conformation but what it looks like in silouhette and profile.. Such is life, no one ever said it is fair... LOLhwell:


I am not trying to say UKC is bad, sorry if that's how I came across, I would show in it too if it were available here in NZ, I just meant to say you should do really well with Cole, because he is a nice poodle, and that there are lot of dogs in UKC that are not show quality, so it should be easy. This is just based from what I have heard or seen, and is completely my opinion lol
Yes there is far less drama and politics in UKC which is soo much better, because I can't stand it, even over here in NZKC!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey Jak:
NO I did not mean to run you down for what you have said about UKC shows. I am quite aware that many dogs that are shown in UKC events at times will find it hard to win at AKC sanctioned shows and everyone knows it.. However what I meant is that I would love to be able to show my own dogs cut down without all the frills and sprays etc... and be more relaxed at the shows. I wish the AKC/CKC shows would be as relaxed as the UKC ones. I hear so many times how people enjoy the UKC shows and the camaraderie there and say OMG why cant we have it at the AKC/CKC ones ?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Hey Jak:
> NO I did not mean to run you down for what you have said about UKC shows. I am quite aware that many dogs that are shown in UKC events at times will find it hard to win at AKC sanctioned shows and everyone knows it.. However what I meant is that I would love to be able to show my own dogs cut down without all the frills and sprays etc... and be more relaxed at the shows. I wish the AKC/CKC shows would be as relaxed as the UKC ones. I hear so many times how people enjoy the UKC shows and the camaraderie there and say OMG why cant we have it at the AKC/CKC ones ?


I wholeheartedly agree! But I also think it is just as much what you make it too. I am sure that there would be a whole lot more poodles being shown, if there was no requirement for them to be shown in Continentals etc. and I think UKC is great for letting people show their poodles in sporting clips, as well as parti poodles too. I have no problem with UKC, and I just meant in my first post you will have fun and do really well with Cole!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

jak said:


> I wholeheartedly agree! But I also think it is just as much what you make it too. I am sure that there would be a whole lot more poodles being shown, if there was no requirement for them to be shown in Continentals etc. and I think UKC is great for letting people show their poodles in sporting clips, as well as parti poodles too. I have no problem with UKC, and I just meant in my first post you will have fun and do really well with Cole!


The only reason I would show in UKC shows is to have some fun with my dogs without all the politics, backbitting and stress that some AKC/CKC shows have. I am not saying that all CKC/AKC shows are like this, but it is a well known fact that stress reigns at these shows by comparrison to the UKC ones.
UKC offers a relaxed atmosphere without sprays, top knot, length of coat and exhausting numerous hours of grooming and for what.. Poodle shown in either the HCC and a short sporting trim can look beautiful and easier to handle.
One day I hope that the CKC and AKC will ABOLISH (GRRRR) the continental trim sporting 12 inches of top knot which has destroyed my left hand through the 16 years I have upkept some show coats and allow us finally to show the dog cut down in order to see how the dog is trully constructed. MY dream and hope...


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

UKC show in Brampton, this Nov., maybe a bit closer for you whitepoodles
Maple Leaf Kennel Club - November 2010   Show Inforamtion
Depending on where you're coming from, oh more importantly WHEN, but in general it's about 30-45 minutes north of Toronto.

There's an altered class too, I wonder if this is for pet people to have some fun?


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh and congrats dbrazzil!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Teffy:
Thanks this is not too far... I will have to see how my schedule permits. Appreciate the info.


----------

